

Can your satnav do this? - gregdetre
http://edcooke.memrise.com/2011/03/how-to-build-satnav-that-doesnt-make.html

======
gregdetre
I'll be the first to admit that the best ideas here aren't feasible in the
foreseeable future.

But what I like about it is that this technology would make us more, rather
than less, human.

------
tlack
What a fantastic idea. Wikitravel may be a better source then just Wikipedia
for this. I'd buy this app.

